# July is National Hay Month



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Was watching TV and on a Hyundai they mentioned June is National Accordion Month, so I looked up National Hay Month...it is July.

The things you have time for when the crops are burned up, the hay field is burned up and it is is darn hot to do any more than water cattle and get out of the sun like they do...smart cows.

Anyway now we know...I think we should celebrate...<open beer...."Cheers to hay"....ahhhhh>

Yes, now I will take my medication









Have a great weekend and be safe and watch the heat everyone.


----------

